# Den richtigen TFT finden



## Spranta (2. August 2006)

Hallo

worauf sollte ich achten wen ich mir einen TFT kaufen will. Er soll hauptsächlich für Programmierarbeiten da sein aber auch für Spiele gut geeignet sein. 

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## chmee (3. August 2006)

Mit "Suchen" findest Du einige TFT-Fragen, auch aktuelle.

Die zwei von Dir genannten Bereiche beschreiben etwa zwei komplett unterschiedliche
Voraussetzungen..

Worauf Achten: DVI Anschluß muss sein, soll es eher Breitbild sein oder klassisch 5:4 / 4:3 ?
Farbechtheit für Proof ? 

Wenn es nicht ums Geld geht, kauf Dir halt nen Eizo.
Für 210EUR gibt es bei eBay (NEU) den W19 von Fujitsu Siemens.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden, Arbeit und Zocken.

weiterhin zu empfehlen: http://www.prad.de

mfg chmee


----------



## michaelwengert (3. August 2006)

Für Spiele ist es wichtig das auf die Reaktionszeit des TFT achtest..
max 16ms...besser 8ms oder weniger.


----------



## chmee (3. August 2006)

Die angegebenen ms Werte sind echt relativ. Mein W19 soll den Werten nach
kaum in der Lage sein, aber er tut es doch. Und das verflucht gut.
Ob Rennspiele oder EgoShooter, keine störenden Schlieren.

Mal im Kaufhaus oder Computerladen n paar Geräte anschauen hilft weiter.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2006)

Ich hab einen 170S5 (irgendwie sowas) von Philips. Damit kann ich auch problemlos alles zocken, bei 16ms (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Doom3 -> wunderbar, F1 Challenge -> bestens, UT2K4 -> klasse, Need for Speed (Underground 2 und Most Wanted). Ich hab an dem Geraet absolut nichts auszusetzen, das Bild ist sowohl beim Zocken als auch beim Arbeiten wirklich gut und, wie gesagt, gibt es keine Probleme wenn ich mal wieder eine Runde Monster killen geh oder was um den Nuerburgring oder durch die Strassen irgendwelcher Staedte brettern will.


----------



## michaelwengert (3. August 2006)

Kommt auch viel auf den Hersteller des TFTs an.
Ich hab schon bei nem Freund gespielt mit 16ms...und da waren heftig schlieren drin.

Es kommt dabei auch drauf an, ob der Hersteller die gray-to-gray-Zeit oder die Rise/Fall-Zeit angibt.

Auszug:

"Um die Schnelligkeit eines LCDs genau beurteilen zu können, reicht die Angabe der „Rise/Fall“ Response-Zeit oder ON/OFF Zeit eigentlich nicht aus. z.B können 2 LCDs exakt die gleichen „Rise/Fall“ Zeiten haben, jedoch deutlich unterschiedliche Qualität bei bewegten Bildern zeigen. Grundsätzlich sollte sich die „Gray to Gray“ Zeit bei guten Panels im Bereich der „Rise/Fall“ time bewegen, besser noch kleiner sein. Es gibt aber auch qualitativ schwächere Panels, bei denen die „Gray to Gray“ Zeit deutlich höher ist als die „Rise/Fall“."


----------



## Mister Magoo (4. August 2006)

Also bei Media Marfkt gibt es im Moment den ACER AL1906Asd im Angebot. 
8ms, 700:1, 350cd/m², DVI..
Habe dann mal schauen wollen, ob es dazu Testberichte oder Erfahrungsberichte gibt und konnte nur seiten aus Polen, Tschechien usw. finden... Kann es sein, dass MM die dort aufkauft und hier verkauft?
Wie ist es dann mit der Qualität? Trotzdem gut?
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das hier reinpasst, aber vielleicht weiß jemand was darüber...


----------

